# Help Please! 1st gun



## mherskowitz (Nov 5, 2009)

ok well start off im new to the forum and new to the world of firearms...even im in the air force and been in for 6 years, my firearm knowledge is limited to M16s. Now I live in the Las Vegas area which is full of crime im looking for a handgun thats practical balanced accurate and strong enough to take sum1 down maybe a .40 cal or .45. no ive shot the glock .40 and i hated it. alot of people ive talked to recommended the baby eagle, beretta Px4 storm, and the FNP .40 USG. now ive called around and i cant find one place that rents the PX4 so i could test fire but wen i held it..it felt very comfortable in my hands. ide like to here ur recommendations and if enough people recommend the PX4 ill go out and get it.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

It might help the users that chime in with recommendations if they knew what you didnt like about the glock.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you like a poly frame then the FNP, S&W M&P, Sig 2022. If what you disliked out of the Glock was the poly frame then Maybe a Sig SauerP226,229. The Baby Eagle is a nice weapon.

Not knowing what you didn't like about the Glock makes it harder to say anything. If it was recoil then you might want to look at a 9mm. It's not as snappy. A 45 is a different recoil all together. It's more of a push than a snap. But it can be more than some want to deal with. 

There are tons of different handguns out there. Get your hands on as many as you can. See what has the best feel to you. Then you can think more about caliber. If you can get to a range that rents weapons that would be even better. You might not like the 40 cal but if the same weapon was chambered in 9mm you might like it a lot more. The first part is finding what feels best in your hands. Then when you get your new friend you need to go about getting proper training.Some ranges will have classes. Those are great for new to handgun people. A weapon to some might be a simple point and click interface. But we can never get too much education in how to properly handle firearms. Even after training like that there's tons of practice. To get the muscle memory down. And personally. I can not get enough trigger time in.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know of 2 people that carry the Baby Eagle, and both are just floored by it. Holster selection is limited, but that's really the only issue.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

You might want to take a look at the S&W M&P or SW99 (almost the same as the Walther P99). I like both guns but like the AS trigger on the Walther, I think the SW99 has the same trigger.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

mherskowitz said:


> no ive shot the glock .40 and i hated it.


While the recoil of a .40 is different from a .45acp or a 9mm, it is nonetheless in the middle range of handgun recoil. IOW, it's not _substantially_ different from a .45acp or 9mm or .357sig, etc.. Therefore, if you couldn't handle a .40 in a substantial a handgun as a Glock, then you aren't going to be able to handle anything like a PX4 or Baby Eagle, or anything else that would make a useable defense handgun.

Perhaps you should be looking at shotguns.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Px4 and think it's a great shooter but too big to carry.


----------



## cz75luver (Nov 9, 2009)

The Baby Eagle is a clone of the CZ75. If I were you, I'd go with the CZ since mags, parts and the like are more easily had and customer service (should you need it) is excellent. If you wanted to go with a .40, you could either get the full size 75 in .40 or go with the compact P-06. If considering concealed carry, then the P-06 would probably be the way to go. Heck, just get both!

The most common place for CZ parts is CZ Custom.


----------

